# Illustrator - Überfall ausblenden



## foxx21 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Hätte eine kurze Frage und bräuchte schnell eine Antwort.
Habe ein Dokument im Illustrator mit den maßen 85x55mm. Hier Habe ich Grafiken die teils einen Winkel haben und über die Dokumentenbegrenzung rausstehen.

Ich würde jetzt gerne ein A4 Dokument erstellen in dem ich das 85x55mm Dokument mehrmals kopiere und dann ausdrucken und schneiden kann.

Meine Frage: Wie kann ich die Überstehenden Grafiken des Dokumentes ausblenden, sodass ich nur den 85x55mm Bereich in mein A4 Dokument speichern kann.

Oder gibt es hier eine andere Stapelverarbeitung?


----------



## janoc (3. Oktober 2008)

Speicher es als PDF ab, und platziere dises im A4-Dokument

Oder du erstellst eine Schnittmaske:
Alle Objekte gruppieren, Rechteck aufziehen das genau die 85x55 groß ist und als oberstes liegt, alles markieren, Objekt -> Schnittmaske ->Erstellen. Auch im Kontextmenü der rechten Maustaste.
Ist aber beim Ausrichten nachher blöd, weil die überstehenden Ecken zwar nicht zu sehen, aber mitgerechnet werden.

Wie gesagt, mach per PDF; ist am schnellsten und einfachsten.


----------

